

680+ free icons inspired by OS X Yosemite. Consistent and retina optimized - drinchev
http://www.iamraffaella.com/monomite/

======
informatimago
Why? I mean, Yosemite is easily the ugliest GUI since, ... ever really. It
won't last long.

~~~
dllthomas
Yosemite is gorgeous!

Oh, wait, computer thing... nevermind.

